# memcached keeps dying



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 30, 2010)

The site keeps being rendered useless by memcached dying, with the static frontpage making the boards inaccessible.






depending on how this happened, other services may have also been adversely affected (irc daemon etc..)
(this is presuming that memcached crashed, if a server reboot is to blame then that too can be easily fixed)


----------



## iFish (Sep 30, 2010)

The borads are not inaccessible

Just find a link to a thread in your browsing history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But as you said, it seems only the portal is being effected

*Posts merged*

The borads are not inaccessible

Just find a link to a thread in your browsing history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But as you said, it seems only the portal is being effected


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 30, 2010)

The boards are mostly inaccessible, I wasn't going to post here, but I can't click on any link on the boards from this page without getting this error:


```
IPB WARNING [2] memcache_connect() [function.memcache-connect]: Can't connect to 127.0.0.1:11211, Connection refused (111) (Line: 89 of /ips_kernel/class_cache_memcache.php)
IPB WARNING [2] mysqli_query() [function.mysqli-query]: (HY000/1194): Table 'ibf_topic_markers' is marked as crashed and should be repaired (Line: 719 of /ips_kernel/class_db_mysqli_client.php)

IPS Driver Error
There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

The error returned was (1194): Table 'ibf_topic_markers' is marked as crashed and should be repaired

mySQL query error: SELECT * FROM ibf_topic_markers WHERE marker_member_id=259691
```


----------



## prowler (Sep 30, 2010)

GBAtemp also looks different (well this thread). Like the font.
Or it just might be me.

Anyway. inb4ipserror.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't seem to access any forums, but I can read most topics (provided I have the links)...
Probably due to the "ibf_topic_markers" function (eg the black dots), like 0ddity said.

And IRC gives me a "Connection Refused" error :|



			
				prowler_ said:
			
		

> GBAtemp also looks different (well this thread). Like the font.
> Or it just might be me.


Yeah, I got that too with another topic.
The smiley box also seems wider in the full editor.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 30, 2010)

Same here...I'm also getting some warning at the top of the page.


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm still getting this error, only way around it I've found is to go straight to the forums but even then I'm STILL getting the error in tiny letters at the top of the page (even though the page loads and is browsable).

and yes the font looks completely different?
Are they doing a site overhaul or something?

*Posts merged*

I'm still getting this error, only way around it I've found is to go straight to the forums but even then I'm STILL getting the error in tiny letters at the top of the page (even though the page loads and is browsable).

and yes the font looks completely different?
Are they doing a site overhaul or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2010)

at the bottom of each forum page... 

IPS Driver Error
There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

The error returned was (126): Incorrect key file for table './costello_test/ibf_topic_markers.MYI'; try to repair it

mySQL query error: UPDATE ibf_topic_markers SET marker_unread=24,marker_topics_read='a:6:{i:255651;i:1285186401;i:256481;i:1285269930;i:240270;i:1285616759;i:256
51;i:1285513366;i:257405;i:1285709739;i:257728;i:1285873304;}',marker_last_update=1285873304 WHERE marker_member_id=256176 AND marker_forum_id=3


----------



## Sterling (Sep 30, 2010)

Yup, I have the same message.

I can send messages though.


----------



## Inunah (Sep 30, 2010)

I have this too and all I was coming to do was see recent ROM releases!


----------



## signz (Sep 30, 2010)

Spoiler



This is the end, you know,
Lady, the plans we had went all wrong
We ain't nothing but fight and shout and tears

We got to a point, I can't stand
I've had it to the limit; I can't be your man
I ain't more than a minute away from walking

We can't cry the pain away
We can't find a need to stay
I slowly realize there's nothing on our side




Out of my life, Out of my mind,
Out of the tears, we can't deny,
We need to swallow all our pride,
And leave this mess behind,
Get out of my head, Out of my bed,
Out of the dreams we had, they're bad,
Tell them it's me, who made you sad,
Tell them the fairytale gone bad!

Another night and I bleed,
They all make mistakes and so did we,
But we did something we can never turn back right.

Find a new one to fool,
Leave and don't look back. I won't follow,
We have nothing left, It's the end of our time.

We can't cry the pain away,
We can't find a need to stay,
There're no more rabbits in my hat, to make things right.



Out of my life, Out of my mind,
Out of the tears we can't deny,
We need to swallow all our pride,
And leave this mess behind,
Out of my head, Out of my bed,
Out of the dreams we had, they're bad,
Tell them it's me who made you sad,
Tell them the fairytale gone bad,

Out of my life, Out of my mind,
Out of the tears we can't deny,
We need to swallow all our pride,
And leave this mess behind,
Out of my head, Out of my bed,
Out of the dreams we had, they're bad,
Tell them it's me who made you sad,
Tell them the fairytale gone bad,


Tell them the fairytale gone bad...
Tell them the fairytale gone bad...








*Posts merged*



Spoiler



This is the end, you know,
Lady, the plans we had went all wrong
We ain't nothing but fight and shout and tears

We got to a point, I can't stand
I've had it to the limit; I can't be your man
I ain't more than a minute away from walking

We can't cry the pain away
We can't find a need to stay
I slowly realize there's nothing on our side




Out of my life, Out of my mind,
Out of the tears, we can't deny,
We need to swallow all our pride,
And leave this mess behind,
Get out of my head, Out of my bed,
Out of the dreams we had, they're bad,
Tell them it's me, who made you sad,
Tell them the fairytale gone bad!

Another night and I bleed,
They all make mistakes and so did we,
But we did something we can never turn back right.

Find a new one to fool,
Leave and don't look back. I won't follow,
We have nothing left, It's the end of our time.

We can't cry the pain away,
We can't find a need to stay,
There're no more rabbits in my hat, to make things right.



Out of my life, Out of my mind,
Out of the tears we can't deny,
We need to swallow all our pride,
And leave this mess behind,
Out of my head, Out of my bed,
Out of the dreams we had, they're bad,
Tell them it's me who made you sad,
Tell them the fairytale gone bad,

Out of my life, Out of my mind,
Out of the tears we can't deny,
We need to swallow all our pride,
And leave this mess behind,
Out of my head, Out of my bed,
Out of the dreams we had, they're bad,
Tell them it's me who made you sad,
Tell them the fairytale gone bad,


Tell them the fairytale gone bad...
Tell them the fairytale gone bad...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 30, 2010)

Alright, this is a pretty cool glitch.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the same IPS Drive Down when I'm trying to go to the reviews,forums, home, pretty much everything!


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 30, 2010)

the font now changed


----------



## playallday (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm also getting a IPS Driver Error often.  Better then the site being totally down like before.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 1, 2010)

I hate it when this happens.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea I'm stuck on this thread (ended up googling here) can't select forums or home or anything really, anyway, it's been like this for a good 10 hours+ unless there was a window of time where it was fixed when I was sleeping.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get the same memcache and ips driver like everyone else and the font has changed.

@Inunah Use ds-scene.net for latest NDS releases


----------



## playallday (Oct 1, 2010)

Everything seems to be working.  Thanks Costello!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 1, 2010)

fairly sure this downtime was caused by memcached failing


----------



## Costello (Oct 1, 2010)

it was not, dont you ever read my facebook?!


----------

